# Sebile "vibrato"?



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Anybody ever used one of these lures?(Sebile "vibrato") Was watching a show on ice fishing up in wisconsin and they were nailing the walleye with this green/gold lure.I guess this lure vibrates not only up but also on the way down.Checked on-line and seems that everybody has them on backorder.They are kind of pricey (around 12.00) but I would like to try out this lure next year,if we get some ice!! Let me know if somebody knows where I can get one of these. Thanks!


----------

